# Rehome Cockapoo



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks so much to the loads of people who posted lovely comments on my introduction thread after we lost our beloved little Tilly recently.

We can go to breeders again, but several people here have recommended us looking for a rehome Cockapoo, so in Tilly's memory today we've posted ads on Preloved.

Maybe we'll be lucky. Perhaps there's a Cockapoo out there right now, boy or girl, who has to find a new home and needs experienced and loving owners who are around 24-7.

Also we owners need three walks a day and are missing them!

We have come to terms with Tilly's loss, far harder than we'd have imagined, and the vet rang today to say we can collect her ashes. I think now we can begin to move on and look back with great love to rejoice for Tilly's far too short life.

And give another Cockapoo a great home.

Having found this great site I ll report back if there's any news. 

Best wishes

Eileen x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Eileen, sorry I wasn't online to say how sorry I was when you first posted. I think it is a lovely idea for you to re-home a cockapoo, I wish you luck, sounds like any dog would be really lucky to have you as its new owner. Glad you are coming to terms with your loss, I cannot begin to understand what you must have gone through, I just hope I never have to until my boy has had a long full life, but it sounds like your Tilly had a short but wonderfully happy life. I hope a new dog becomes available for you really soon. xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Wishing you all the best in your search Eileen. If you don't get any joy from Preloved, do get in touch as we have a Rehoming section via the CCGB.

Sarah xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wishing you all the best with your search, fabulous that you can offer a dog such a special home, he/she will be a lucky dog. It won't replace your beloved Tilly but help to ease your loss, you need a companion for your walks and a greeting when you get home xxxxxx


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Sarah, yes,we'd be very pleased to register through CCGB. Should I just Google it? Thanks


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Eileen Lloyd said:


> Thanks Sarah, yes,we'd be very pleased to register through CCGB. Should I just Google it? Thanks



Yes just google it. Best of luck!


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi Eileen

So sorry for your loss. Geography isn't my strong point, so sorry if this is miles away from you but I saw a gorgeous chocolate cockapoo on preloved earlier today, a boy about 8 months old in Gillingham, Kent. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I wish you good luck with your hunt to rehome and joy when you finally find your cockapoo companion.


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi, we have a lovely Cockapoo boy now, rehomed, very loving and very handsome and very happy here! Thanks for all good wishes! Just off for very long walk!


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Hooray! We ve been so luck and have a lovely less than one year rehome boy puppy! He's so happy here, and so relaxed and so much fun!!! Thanks again to everyone for your good wishes, helped a lot! X


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news Eileen. Have you any photo's of him, would love to see him.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

So happy for you and your family  best wishes with your lovely boy  x x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

So pleased you have been able to rehome a lovely new poo. Can't wait to see some photos.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lucky boy he is Eileen, hope he settles in well, enjoy your walk. Look forward to seeing him xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Well done Eileen! Would love to see a piccie of your new handsome boy! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh this is great news Eileen 

The other day when I was having a wee nosey (!!) on Preloved , I saw a lovely chocolate cockapoo , think his name was Louis, who was up for rehoming. I immediately thought of you Eileen... I don't suppose it's the same boy?? He looked gorgeous.

Enjoy your new addition and can't wait to hear all about him xxxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great news. What's his name. Enjoy your time together.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful, I'd love to see a photo! What's his name? xx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes photos, name, details etc lol !!


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

That's such good news Eileen. Can't wait to see piccies xx


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Brilliant news Eileen, looking forward to see pics of your lovely boy x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

So glad to see this post Eileen! We SW-ers have a walk coming up on the 17th (I think, can't check without leaving this post!). Search for SW meet if you fancy it  Duckdog (Sam) is arranging it if you can't find the thread! Would be lovely to meet you all!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad to hear you have a puppy boy to love - he is a lucky lad to have ended up with you and I'm sure that Tilly is wagging! The best compliment you can give your dog - is to have another! Enjoy him!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh this is great news Eileen
> 
> The other day when I was having a wee nosey (!!) on Preloved , I saw a lovely chocolate cockapoo , think his name was Louis, who was up for rehoming. I immediately thought of you Eileen... I don't suppose it's the same boy?? He looked gorgeous.
> 
> Enjoy your new addition and can't wait to hear all about him xxxx


I wondered if it was him too! He was advertised on another forum. x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> So glad to see this post Eileen! We SW-ers have a walk coming up on the 17th (I think, can't check without leaving this post!). Search for SW meet if you fancy it  Duckdog (Sam) is arranging it if you can't find the thread! Would be lovely to meet you all!


Lovely news Eileen! So pleased for you 

Great suggestion from laura.. would love for you to join us with your new (v lucky) boy  the meet is going ahead on the 24th..crickley hill country park. Thought I would add this on here in case you miss the meet thread. 
Sam


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

"Come on Eileen" 

Waiting patiently here for an update on your boy 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> "come on eileen"
> 
> waiting patiently here for an update on your boy
> 
> xxx


Emocons not working, but this made me smile!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> "Come on Eileen"
> 
> 
> xxx


Good old Dexys Midnight Runners - I shall be singing it all day now... Are we showing our age?!!!


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes it's Louie!!!!


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes, definitely! I had it playing when my second child was born, showing my age! 0)


----------



## Eileen Lloyd (Oct 24, 2012)

Lozzie Sam thanks both!!! Yes, sorry Ive been absent but so busy.

Is meet at Crickley Hill on 17th or on 24th please? We could make 24th at the mo, but not 17th.

Louie would love it, he was none months old yesterday XX


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Eileen it is the 24th, time tbc as yet...but think approx 10.30am. Be great to meet you and Louie!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm so pleased for you Eileen, hope all is going well and he's settling into his new home. 
Look forward to more Louie updates 

xxx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes it would be lovely if you could come Eileen!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Eileen Lloyd said:


> Hi, we have a lovely Cockapoo boy now, rehomed, very loving and very handsome and very happy here! Thanks for all good wishes! Just off for very long walk!


Oh wow, can't believe I've missed this. :jumping::congrats::whoo: So pleased for you!


----------

